# Chickplex not duplex



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Gave my chicks a home makeover this weekend.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute! Makes me feel like running out and giving mine a facelift!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I adore this, it's so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol...thanks we love it . The girls not to sure about the change. But I'm sure they will get used to it.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Are those children's play houses?


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes they are two identical lil tyke playhouses that I painted. One is reversed so I can have any access to through the opposite door.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens really don't like change but who cares what they don't like, us humans find it very attractive.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol....I know right.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Great idea. Is your state cold in Winter?


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah it can be around the 30s... the shutters shut and if need be I will be adding a heat source.


----------

